# Why...................



## grannieannie (Mar 17, 2012)

I am asking a very simple question this time, or maybe I'm not asking a question at all, but putting out a request to all of you....and I don't wish to upset anyone, and I know that the topic of religion is against the rules so I will be careful in what I say.

I have noticed that in some forums....the one about the universe and ancestory as an example...that sometimes there is a mention of...... evolution or.... fairies etc etc. There are people on APS that are believers in God in one form or another, and there are those who are not. I have observed that the non believers seem to be more vocal in being sarcastic in their terms towards those who may have a religious belief. I ask simply this, that you all think before you post, respect the fact that some others will have just as passionate opposite views in life from you. No one likes to be put down, let's be more sensitive and gentle with each other, no matter what side of the fence we sit on.

Respects to you all.... Annie xxx


----------



## MesseNoire (Mar 17, 2012)

Religion has and always will be a touchy subject. And I do agree with you Annie, but I guess there will always be people from both sides of the coin that always want to land on top eh?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 17, 2012)

To believe is to hope.... I follow a different path to most, however I feel as long as people's beliefs are harming none and respectful of Other people's then it cannot be too bad  Sometimes evolution fits a personality better than the believers of something could lol at the end of the day it is what brings you peace and what your mind/heart wants to accept


----------



## Khagan (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't believe in any religion, but then i don't hassle people who do either. I respect that they have beliefs, and i hope they do the same and respect that i don't believe. I really dislike when people try and force their religions on to you though, if people truely have faith and believe then they'd do so on their own accord, i don't need people knocking on my door to tell me about God lol.


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 17, 2012)

CrystalMoon said:


> To believe is to hope.... I follow a different path to most, however I feel as long as people's beliefs are harming none and respectful of Other people's then it cannot be too bad  Sometimes evolution fits a personality better than the believers of something could lol at the end of the day it is what brings you peace and what your mind/heart wants to accept



I agree wit you, and I believe I know what your beliefs are.... I was just asking that people not put others down on the forum no matter what their particular beliefs are, and I have noticed a bit of scarcasim here from time to time, which I think is unfortunate and unnecessary. Cheers, Annie


----------



## Doccee (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm not of any religion but I'm a believer in the fact that everyone is entitled to their own opinion, if you don't agree with it that is fine but there is no need to be nasty. I know people don't agree with me on all different topics but I accept that and respect their opinion whether I agree or not. The same should apply to religion.


----------



## saximus (Mar 17, 2012)

There's a difference between believing in something purely from faith and believing something then applying confirmation bias to your observations to "prove your belief". The people who you probably consider mean or rude simply point out the gaping holes in logic or understanding of basic science that the latter group displays. So while I get your point about being respectful, I also completely disagree that these things are above questioning and faulting. If you try to tell me 2+2=5 I will tell you you are wrong (probably in a sarcastic tone) and explain to you what thousands of years of real proof actually say. This is similar to someone trying to use "science" to tell you the earth is 6000 years old. It's laughably incorrect and, in my opinion, should be responded to as such


----------



## JackTheHerper (Mar 17, 2012)

People are to up-tight these days, if everyone just relaxed then there would be not stupid, trivial Arguments


----------



## HerperBaz (Mar 17, 2012)

When the world is crumbling to it's pits, all will see that rasta was the way of the thinkers.


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 17, 2012)

If everyone thought before they posted there would be no posts


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 17, 2012)

I try not to talk about things I dont know about, religion and politics are two subjects I avoid.


----------



## browny (Mar 17, 2012)

agree with ya Annie, more respect and consideration is always a good thing would be nice to see more in every aspect of life.

and Jack, like your attitude your right everyone needs to care less and breath more, at 14 you probably beat most adults attitudes today lol.


----------



## damian83 (Mar 17, 2012)

Khagan said:


> I don't believe in any religion, but then i don't hassle people who do either. I respect that they have beliefs, and i hope they do the same and respect that i don't believe. I really dislike when people try and force their religions on to you though, if people truely have faith and believe then they'd do so on their own accord, i don't need people knocking on my door to tell me about God lol.



i fully agree with you


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 17, 2012)

I have absolutely no problems with anyones beliefs with whomever they may be, I don't care what you do with you and yours at all.
But the moment you start trying to sell it to me......... Hmmm I'll leave the rest go unsaid!


----------



## JackTheHerper (Mar 17, 2012)

CrystalMoon said:


> That's hilarious :lol:



Cheers, It's a good saying


----------



## Heelssss (Mar 17, 2012)

Lmao, that is the funniest thing I've heard today!!! And ur 14? Lol well quoted


----------



## Gruni (Mar 17, 2012)

saximus said:


> There's a difference between believing in something purely from faith and believing something then applying confirmation bias to your observations to "prove your belief". The people who you probably consider mean or rude simply point out the gaping holes in logic or understanding of basic science that the latter group displays. So while I get your point about being respectful, I also completely disagree that these things are above questioning and faulting. If you try to tell me 2+2=5 I will tell you you are wrong (probably in a sarcastic tone) and explain to you what thousands of years of real proof actually say. This is similar to someone trying to use "science" to tell you the earth is 6000 years old. It's laughably incorrect and, in my opinion, should be responded to as such



If religious posts are against the rules of the site why should those who disagree still be allowed open slather to berarrate, belittle or devalue the beliefs of another person... even if you have what you believe to be scientific proof is this the place to shove it in someones face?

_The original poster simply asked for a bit of courtesy and a reduction in sarcasm, not a big ask IMO._


----------



## saximus (Mar 17, 2012)

Questioning and asking for proof is not berating, belittling or devaluing in any way. Believe what you want but like other posters in here have said, don't a)try to convert me or b)try to tell me you have "scientific" proof and not expect me to respond. People are just too sensitive about having their religion questioned. THAT is why religious topics are not allowed on here


----------



## MontePython (Mar 17, 2012)

Photos or it didnt happen... Paintings by famous artists dont count.


----------



## Gruni (Mar 17, 2012)

Saximus, at what point in the original post was there any mention of evangalism or subversion of _your_ beliefs? 

It is funny how people say 'they shouldn't be so sensitive' but are quick to defend their right to not hold an 'atheistic' view but the key point is Grannieannie's request is being bulldozed out of existence in a massive highjack of her thread. My beliefs are my own and I am not about to throw them out there like a bludgeon but I can certainly see that the original post was a polite and reasonable request.


----------



## PMyers (Mar 17, 2012)

Pythoninfinite said:


> What if they want you to lol?



Believe me, if it came down to a choice between loling, or having it shoved in my face, I'd start laughing like my life depended on it :lol:


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 17, 2012)

I try not to criticise any body's imaginary friend as long as they dont criticise mine !!!

and I am glad i an not the only Pastafarian on this forum


----------



## Megzz (Mar 17, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> I try not to talk about things I dont know about,


So do I - I only wish others took this approach!


----------



## Jungletrans (Mar 17, 2012)

*Religon*





:shock:


----------



## Jeffa (Mar 17, 2012)

I do not care if god created the world or the big bang theory and evolution rule. Do not care in the slightest. why should anyone care if they believe one way or the other? Get over it both paties, we live we die, what happens to us afterwards is your own belief. until then pull your head in and respect each others theories without belittle ones belief. You want facts? Not going to happen people on both sides, get over it. Move on and live and let live. We wonder why there is so much racisim and hatred in the world!


----------



## Tildy (Mar 17, 2012)

The truth is that all theories have holes otherwise there would be no argument. So whatever theory you subscribe to, you are not going to have conclusive proof that you are correct, ergo, there really isnt any point in arguing the issue. So we may as well just chill out with our own beliefs and accept that not everyone is going to think the way we do.


----------



## Australis (Mar 17, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> I have observed that the non believers seem to be more vocal in being sarcastic in their terms towards those who may have a religious belief.



Im the first to admit (without a lick of shame) im guilty of such behavior but im not sure i agree that "non believers" are necessarily more vocal and i certainly make no apology. I feel "believers" are just far more sensitive and uncomfortable with having their world view challenged in any shape or form. 


Its not like the "non believers" are getting about saying if you don't accept our world view we will take you down into the depths of our cellars and torture you for eternity. 
Yet this is the kinda nasty threat held over the heads of the non believers.. even on threads here on APS... so a few sarcastic comments or images from non believers really doesn't seem all that bad at all.


----------



## littlemay (Mar 17, 2012)

This is all well and good, but i think the reason that some people get fired up is because many are not content with keeping their beliefs to themselves. Some people would have their beliefs legislated and imposed upon others, regardless of what these people believe themselves. Not trying to begin any sort of argument, this is just why i believe people get so worked up over issues involving religion.


----------



## Goth-Girl (Mar 17, 2012)

Well said grannieannie, Couldn't agree with you more..mutual respect not painful and makes everyone happy..Talking about posts how do you do it?? I don't mean replying as I am doing now but actually post stuff as I have many questions and don't know how to post them and yes I am Blonde..lol..Cloe..


----------



## Heelssss (Mar 17, 2012)

Megzz said:


> So do I - I only wish others took this approach!



ditto


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 17, 2012)

borntobnude said:


> I try not to criticise any body's imaginary friend as long as they dont criticise mine !!!
> 
> and I am glad i an not the only Pastafarian on this forum



WHY.... do you refer to someones belief in God as their..... imaginary friend ?? What you have said is just illustrating my point....


----------



## Elapidae1 (Mar 17, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> WHY.... do you refer to someones belief in God as their..... imaginary friend ?? What you have said is just illustrating my point....



Because with so much proof to the contrary one can only describe religion as imaginary.


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 17, 2012)

Those who don't believe in a form of God believe totally in what they believe....and that's fine. Those who believe in a God, don't think they have an.... IMAGINARY FRIEND .... that is an insult to them and what they believe. No one here who is a believer, from my observation, has called a non believer anything derogeratory...however...I have seen where non believers have referred to God believers as having an....imaginary friend, which I think is disrespectful. That was the point I was making in my original post, and I was simply asking that these derogatory statements not be made, because few people here state what...if any...their beliefs are, and so I think we should all be a little more sensitive.
How we deal with religion or non religion in our daily lives is something different and does not come into this forum....I am purely stating what I have observed here. I rest my case....and you are free to agree or disagree with me. I try to be sensitive and respect you all....


----------



## Elapidae1 (Mar 17, 2012)

Also I think you were trolling by starting this thread


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 17, 2012)

I will state quite honestly and sincerely in public....I do not troll, I have never trolled and I never will.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Mar 17, 2012)

Very funny comedy

Bill Cosby Noah


----------



## Megzz (Mar 17, 2012)

Why does anyone care what someone sitting behind a computer in some other part of Australia (or the world) thinks about their religion or any other matter? If its mentioned on a forum, its gonna be discussed and you're gonna get varying opinions because thats the whole point of online forums. Nothing should be taken personally.


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 17, 2012)

Megzz said:


> Why does anyone care what someone sitting behind a computer in some other part of Australia (or the world) thinks about their religion or any other matter? If its mentioned on a forum, its gonna be discussed and you're gonna get varying opinions because thats the whole point of online forums. Nothing should be taken personally.



You may indeed be right Megzz....I didn't think that my simple request would get so complicated...I was just trying to suggest that people be a bit more sensitive and kind to each other....but we are all different....


----------



## -Peter (Mar 17, 2012)

If you use your beliefs to bolster an arguement then its up for comment.


----------



## PMyers (Mar 17, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> You may indeed be right Megzz....I didn't think that my simple request would get so complicated...I was just trying to suggest that people be a bit more sensitive and kind to each other....but we are all different....



I have seen enough of your posts and comments to know that you certainly did not start this thread to incite any kind of argument. Unfortunately, you mentioned the "R" word, and the very nature of "belief" and "faith" means that it can never be discussed in an open forum without one side evetually insulting the other.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 17, 2012)

Never mind Annie, I have many imaginary friends  I dont get insulted purely because I am too busy chatting to them heh heh heh I think your too lovely to be a troll anyhow xxx :lol:


----------



## nagini-baby (Mar 17, 2012)

if you are religous. thats fine. im not. but i do believe in human decency, if you have nothing nice to say, simple dont say it. 
that goes for both sides. i dont enjoy having complete strangers accost me at the bus stop to talk about god esp at 6 30 am. but i dont tell them to f off i just nicely say im not interested. 

what does annoy me however is the use of religion the degrade and put down certain sections of society. just because something you believe says something is bad. doesnt mean it is. thats just your opinion. 
i understand not every religous person is like this, however i have met a fiar few and i must say i have no time for them. 

so if your religous thats great but dont throw it at people, if your not no worries just dont put everyone who is down. 
simple


----------



## cma_369 (Mar 17, 2012)

What was the point of starting this, using your beliefs to try and influence others?
Its only offensive because you obviously believe in god.....
What did you expect everyone with a differing view to do?
So when jesus and friends start questioning scientific beliefs, are the atheists allowed to start a thread like this?
Btw i don't beleive in ANYTHING! not god, these big bang theorys or anything of the sort. don't let religion influence Politics or law, or those god knockers who think they can convert me by knocking on doors and we'll live happily ever after til i'm buried or cremated!
Who knows 100% what is fact, i may or may not find out when i pass on....


----------



## smeejason (Mar 17, 2012)

As one of the main perpetrators of 'picking ' on people's beliefs I plead mercy Cause u make it oh so easy and I am childish. At least you know if you are right I will be burning in your hell and If I am neither of us will know. My wife and son are unwavering believers and my daughter and I am unwavering non believers. 
I am always up for a good religious discussion and love when my son brings me something from his book to quote to prove me wrong and l am pretty sure u religious people are way ahead on the score board when you would kill us for teasing you up to a couple hundred years ago.


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 17, 2012)

CrystalMoon said:


> Never mind Annie, I have many imaginary friends  I dont get insulted purely because I am too busy chatting to them heh heh heh I think your too lovely to be a troll anyhow xxx :lol:



Ahhhhh CrystalMoon, LOL, you're a sweetie, thank you. xxx :lol:



PMyers said:


> I have seen enough of your posts and comments to know that you certainly did not start this thread to incite any kind of argument. Unfortunately, you mentioned the "R" word, and the very nature of "belief" and "faith" means that it can never be discussed in an open forum without one side evetually insulting the other.




Hey, you wanna know something funny....it was only a few months ago I learned what ... trolling....was !! :lol:


To me....I would ask for the same politeness if someone said.....example only....all people who like black headed pythons are idiots....that's putting someone down...it's not nice !!


----------



## Elapidae1 (Mar 17, 2012)

My apologies Grannieannie I knew full well you weren't trolling when you started the thread, I was trolling.

It was always going to end this way despite your best intentions.


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 17, 2012)

cma_369 said:


> What was the point of starting this, using your beliefs to try and influence others?
> Its only offensive because you obviously believe in god.....
> What did you expect everyone with a differing view to do?
> So when jesus and friends start questioning scientific beliefs, are the atheists allowed to start a thread like this?
> ...



I think you and some others are totally missing my point.......some people on here have suggested that those who have a belief in a God have an....... imaginary friend.....I think this is disrepectful. It could just as easily have been some people saying for instance......they think all people who like black headed pythons are idiots....that is also disrespectful to those who have and love BHPs...it's putting someone down, it's not necessary and it's not nice. My post has nothing to do with who tries to preach to you at a bus stop or comes to your door. If I'd seen some religious fundamentalists here calling atheists names, I would also see that as being offensive, and suggest people be more polite....this has nothing to do with what I may or may not believe in myself.....


----------



## Australis (Mar 17, 2012)

smeejason said:


> l am pretty sure u religious people are way ahead on the score board when you would kill us for teasing you up to a couple hundred years ago.



Trust me its not a matter of a couple hundred years, not even a couple of hundred days. Non believers are still being killed just for not believing. Right now in Saudi Arabia someone may be sentenced to death for blasphemy, apostasy, and atheism.
I think there is someone right now facing such chargers over some pretty soft comments they posted on a social media site like twitter or facebook.

Even drawing a picture of a religious figure is offensive enough to some people for you to be murdered for it.


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 17, 2012)

Elapidae1 said:


> My apologies Grannieannie I knew full well you weren't trolling when you started the thread, I was trolling.
> 
> It was always going to end this way despite your best intentions.



:lol: Apology accepted.  I'm just a silly old grannie and hate it when I see the possibility of ANYONE being offended about anything. I don't know how genuine other people on this site are, but I can assure you, I am 110% genuine, sincere and the real deal.....I get ... foot in mouth disease... from time to time like everyone and I'm very, very human, but I try to be nice and honest to people.


----------



## cma_369 (Mar 17, 2012)

don't think i missed your point as there was no reference to bhp owners being put down, just believers.......
I know what you are trying to say, you also were the one that brought religion into it, hence bringing out the passionate people who don't beleive,
This was never going to end well, and thats why religious topics aren't allowed!



grannieannie said:


> I am asking a very simple question this time, or maybe I'm not asking a question at all, but putting out a request to all of you....and I don't wish to upset anyone, and I know that the topic of religion is against the rules so I will be careful in what I say.
> 
> I have noticed that in some forums....the one about the universe and ancestory as an example...that sometimes there is a mention of...... evolution or.... fairies etc etc. There are people on APS that are believers in God in one form or another, and there are those who are not. I have observed that the non believers seem to be more vocal in being sarcastic in their terms towards those who may have a religious belief. I ask simply this, that you all think before you post, respect the fact that some others will have just as passionate opposite views in life from you. No one likes to be put down, let's be more sensitive and gentle with each other, no matter what side of the fence we sit on.
> 
> Respects to you all.... Annie xxx


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 17, 2012)

cma_369 said:


> don't think i missed your point as there was no reference to bhp owners being put down, just believers.......



You're right there was no reference to BHPs....I made that as another example to illustrate that I would be just as disappointed if someone said something derogatory to someone who owned a particular type of reptile, as I would about someone who made a derogatory remark about a God believer.... the whole thing is....if someone has a particular belief or preferance for something that they feel strongly about....other people shouldn't make unkind remarks even if they don't agree.....


----------



## cma_369 (Mar 17, 2012)

Its a part of life though wether we like it or not, aslong as its not a threat or personal attack get over it life goes on.....
Kind of like like holden and ford fans
Or try being a jeep owner like me in a sea of nissan patrols and toyota landcruisers, you should see the crap i cop for owning a jeep, but life goes on i know what my jeep is capable of and how great it truly is! 
who givess a stuff what anyone else says......


----------



## El_Lagarto (Mar 17, 2012)

I think there is a big difference between pointing out that there is no scientific evidence of the existence of God and discriminating against people for having an interest in a particular species of python.

Belief systems that involve a single (or multiple) higher powers that created the world are not supported by logic or even a shred of scientific evidence. That is an irrefutable fact.

I would like to do an exercise where religious people are asked to apply the same logic required by their belief systems to a life threatening situation.

For instance, given the choice, would you prefer to jump out of a plane using a parachute that had been through rigorous scientific testing or a device that was designed using the writings from a 3000 year old book with no scientific basis whatsoever.


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 17, 2012)

The original thread name is WHY....
my answer is WHY NOT....
Grannie anyone who takes offence to what a complete stranger (and a lot are strange) writes on the internet shouldnt be on the internet. 
Next time your arguing with an idiot make sure there not doing the same thing. Religion is like politics. Both have there place and both have fanatics but neither should be discussed publicly. If we stick to what we all have in common then no one should argue or be derogatory. i have snakes what do you have is better than what party you voting for or what god are you praying for. I also support two teams in the NRL 1st is Penrith Panthers 2nd is any team playing Parramatta eels go the cowboys.


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 17, 2012)

LOL....oh dear....perhaps I shouldn't have started this....mmmm, I did say a little while ago, that I sometimes get...foot in mouth disease :lol:


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 17, 2012)

the new disease is "finger on keyboard disease" thankfully its rarely fatal


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 17, 2012)

Perhaps I should ask the ... powers that be ..... to delete the thread !!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 17, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> LOL....oh dear....perhaps I shouldn't have started this....mmmm, I did say a little while ago, that I sometimes get...foot in mouth disease :lol:


Your intentions as always are good  and to be honest every-one who is reading and posting on this thread is doing so because they "choose" to so they must be interested or why get involved  I personally feel it is great to see/hear people with different views, I also believe in manners and thinking of other peoples feelings so generally I think before I type/speak


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 17, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> Perhaps I should ask the ... powers that be ..... to delete the thread !!



NO!!! its here now and ive spent time a wasting typing so dont delete it leave it in the space time continuem of computer net thingy for all eternity and then in 100 years time when people are having same arguments(which they will be) they can look up your thread and see how they have progressed or not.
Second thoughts delete delete delete


----------



## Surroundx (Mar 17, 2012)

If the existence of god is logically possible, then the worst a believer should be called is 'irrational'. Of course others will call them much worse, disgusted at the hate that religion has spread, and fearful of that it will do if allowed to do so. If you don't like a show you change the channel or turn the TV off. Likewise if you think a particular thread will contain material which is offensive to yourself then simply don't open it up. Here in Australia people are over sensitive to having their religious views challenged because we are such a civilized country. We don't fear for our lives every day like other people do. And so we have become somewhat hypersensitive to criticism of our most fundamental views. People should grow a thick skin, for their own benefit.


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 18, 2012)

Surroundx said:


> If the existence of god is logically possible, then the worst a believer should be called is 'irrational'. Of course others will call them much worse, disgusted at the hate that religion has spread, and fearful of that it will do if allowed to do so. If you don't like a show you change the channel or turn the TV off. Likewise if you think a particular thread will contain material which is offensive to yourself then simply don't open it up. Here in Australia people are over sensitive to having their religious views challenged because we are such a civilized country. We don't fear for our lives every day like other people do. And so we have become somewhat hypersensitive to criticism of our most fundamental views. People should grow a thick skin, for their own benefit.



Yes, perhaps I just want people to be too soft and cuddly....:lol: and I think that probably stems from my youth...my first husband once told me I was the hardest person he'd ever met....I was a very angry defensive person...and as I've grown older I've learned to soften...I'm glad I'm not a hard bitch anymore....but my hardness was a defence....


----------



## Donkey_Kong (Mar 18, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> I think you and some others are totally missing my point.......some people on here have suggested that those who have a belief in a God have an....... imaginary friend.....I think this is disrepectful. It could just as easily have been some people saying for instance......they think all people who like black headed pythons are idiots....that is also disrespectful to those who have and love BHPs...it's putting someone down, it's not necessary and it's not nice. My post has nothing to do with who tries to preach to you at a bus stop or comes to your door. If I'd seen some religious fundamentalists here calling atheists names, I would also see that as being offensive, and suggest people be more polite....this has nothing to do with what I may or may not believe in myself.....




why should referring to god as someones imaginary friend be offensive in any way, to me it's a completely logical statement after you consider where god exists and that is largely in peoples imaginations and they believe he is their friend, seems like it's completely logical and not in the least offensive..


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 18, 2012)

Donkey_Kong said:


> why should referring to god as someones imaginary friend be offensive in any way, to me it's a completely logical statement after you consider where god exists and that is largely in peoples imaginations and they believe he is their friend, seems like it's completely logical and not in the least offensive..



I think the word.... imaginary....has the connotation of being... unreal !! And to them He/She isn't unreal...but very real.


----------



## Echiopsis (Mar 18, 2012)

I've never had an Atheist knock on my door at an inconvenient time, preach about the virtues of Atheism then expect me to donate to their congregation.


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 18, 2012)

Echiopsis said:


> I've never had an Atheist knock on my door at an inconvenient time, preach about the virtues of Atheism then expect me to donate to their congregation.



Actually I don't get religious people knock on my door anymore either.....haven't come for a few years....maybe they think I've got a big scary snake in my house.....


----------



## JackTheHerper (Mar 18, 2012)

I Wouldn't mess with a stimmie, those things are VICIOUS!


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 18, 2012)

JackTheHerper said:


> I Wouldn't mess with a stimmie, those things are VICIOUS!



You are so right Jack....my Bazza is one mean dude !!! :evil:


----------



## Beard (Mar 18, 2012)

On the 8th day god created Beard and on the 9th day he thought 'oh *******, what have I done'.

I've had many great 'discussions' with various religious friends, of varying religions. Some have been rather open minded and others have been nutter fanatics. Its always been interesting though.

I'm a non believer. I believe that IF there is a higher 'being', its more likely to be the earth its self. But at the end of the day, why should anyones personal belief and opinions have any affect on others?

Unfortunately it down to human nature and an unwavering belief that the individual is correct, a desire to be heard and acknowledged and an irrational fear of pineapples..........


----------



## PMyers (Mar 18, 2012)

Alright, alright! I think what Grannieannie is trying to say here is ... "Why can't we all just get along?"


----------



## jahan (Mar 18, 2012)

A good book to read.
A brief history of time by Steven Hawking.
Even a very smart person like Hawking believes in God.
We dont put him down as a nutter.


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 18, 2012)

[.  I'm just a silly old grannie and hate it when I see the possibility of ANYONE being offended about anything. I don't know how genuine other people on this site are, but I can assure you, I am 110% genuine, sincere and the real deal.....I get ... foot in mouth disease... from time to time like everyone and I'm very, very human, but I try to be nice and honest to people.[/QUOTE]

It is a funny world ,my mother goes to church every sunday and beleives everything she is told -- i dont go to church and question most things ,Pastafaianism is a new religion but unlike most new religions (and some old ones ) it is not purely to make money . nor is it there to mock other religions the website makes an interesting and humorus read .


and grannieannie dont wory about the ones who persecute and mock your religion , become a nudist and tell your family friends and work mates about it the you will know the meaning of these words - but if its what you want out of your life you just shoose ( that is meant to be a polite word for shut up ) but it dose not look right ! and put up with it


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 18, 2012)

Sometimes it's hard not to get personal when discussing things that you believe in so wholeheartedly!

Neither side of the religious debate can really ever be 100% right though, so the argument or discussion is pointless. 


Erbitting the oarth.


----------



## tyson001 (Mar 18, 2012)

Jeffa said:


> I do not care if god created the world or the big bang theory and evolution rule. Do not care in the slightest. why should anyone care if they believe one way or the other? Get over it both paties, we live we die, what happens to us afterwards is your own belief. until then pull your head in and respect each others theories without belittle ones belief. You want facts? Not going to happen people on both sides, get over it. Move on and live and let live. We wonder why there is so much racisim and hatred in the world!



well said.


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 18, 2012)

borntobnude said:


> [.  I'm just a silly old grannie and hate it when I see the possibility of ANYONE being offended about anything. I don't know how genuine other people on this site are, but I can assure you, I am 110% genuine, sincere and the real deal.....I get ... foot in mouth disease... from time to time like everyone and I'm very, very human, but I try to be nice and honest to people.



It is a funny world ,my mother goes to church every sunday and beleives everything she is told -- i dont go to church and question most things ,Pastafaianism is a new religion but unlike most new religions (and some old ones ) it is not purely to make money . nor is it there to mock other religions the website makes an interesting and humorus read .


and grannieannie dont wory about the ones who persecute and mock your religion , become a nudist and tell your family friends and work mates about it the you will know the meaning of these words - but if its what you want out of your life you just shoose ( that is meant to be a polite word for shut up ) but it dose not look right ! and put up with it [/QUOTE]

I have never said what I believe or don't believe..... I've just asked that people on both sides of the fence don't put each other down.



jahan said:


> A good book to read.
> A brief history of time by Steven Hawking.
> Even a very smart person like Hawking believes in God.
> We dont put him down as a nutter.



I always thought Hawking was an atheist.....


----------



## Beard (Mar 18, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> It is a funny world ,my mother goes to church every sunday and beleives everything she is told -- i dont go to church and question most things ,Pastafaianism is a new religion but unlike most new religions (and some old ones ) it is not purely to make money . nor is it there to mock other religions the website makes an interesting and humorus read .
> 
> 
> and grannieannie dont wory about the ones who persecute and mock your religion , become a nudist and tell your family friends and work mates about it the you will know the meaning of these words - but if its what you want out of your life you just shoose ( that is meant to be a polite word for shut up ) but it dose not look right ! and put up with it



I have never said what I believe or don't believe..... I've just asked that people on both sides of the fence don't put each other down.



I always thought Hawking was an atheist.....[/QUOTE]



You silly head annie, you're confusing aethist with vegetable...

























I know, highly offensive...........................................


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 18, 2012)

Why must respect be given automatically?

Am I to respect anyone's opinion no matter how absurd it is?
Am I to respect those who want, as an example, creationism taught in schools?

I don't follow. If anything, I find undue respect does little more than stifle conversation/debate
by whitewashing and masking the topic at hand with silly pleasantries. But, that's just me 

Defending ad hominem arguments | Bensonian


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 18, 2012)

Well... yes, I think we should respect everyones right to have different opinions to our own. We don't have to agree with others, but we should still respect their democratic right to have a different view.


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 18, 2012)

To be honest I find it VERY annoying when people start quoting the bible on here.
Just get's up my nose and sometimes it probably makes me a little edgey.





But they started it Grannieannie not me : )


----------



## Renenet (Mar 18, 2012)

SYNeR said:


> I don't follow. If anything, I find undue respect does little more than stifle conversation/debate
> by whitewashing and masking the topic at hand with silly pleasantries. But, that's just me



Agreed. Political correctness was/is taken to insane lengths and is a great example of how, when people are afraid to be offensive, the life goes out of debate. 

I don't think anyone's opinion or belief should be off-limits to criticism. However, it's still possible to be polite about it.


----------



## Beard (Mar 18, 2012)

im not worried if i offend


----------



## Renenet (Mar 18, 2012)

Beard said:


> im not worried if i offend



I never would have guessed, Beard.


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 18, 2012)

“Anti-intellectualism has been a constant thread winding its way through our political and cultural life, nurtured by the false notion that democracy means that ​_'my ignorance is just as good as your knowledge.' _” ~ Isaac Asimov​


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Heh heh heh cant there be well mannered intellectuals? I dont feel any-one should shut up and swallow something they dont agree with, but you can disagree politely aarrghhh I dont know, I dont like offending or upsetting any-one(usually) I spose I am just a big sook that really needs to head back to the sticks...... I see so much rudeness and disregard for each other on many levels, to me it is important to respect anothers feeings even if I dont agree with their belief/opinion I still value people so therefore even if I feel they're speaking utter twaddle I will be polite(usually)


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 18, 2012)

I agree with you Annie. One guy on here told me that I believe in 'magic.' magic it is then. Lol


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 18, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> I agree with you Annie. One guy on here told me that I believe in 'magic.' magic it is then. Lol



And there are different kinds of magic and it can be very beautiful ... :lol:


----------



## JackTheHerper (Mar 18, 2012)

I believe in Sex, Booze And Rock n Roll, yeeeeeee-haaaaaa! 8).... Sorry


----------



## snakerelocation (Mar 18, 2012)

just goes to show the real mentality on here, seems to be some very childish responces . sorry grannieannie, to much unnecessary disrespect aimed at you there from some.


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 19, 2012)

snakerelocation said:


> just goes to show the real mentality on here, seems to be some very childish responces . sorry grannieannie, to much unnecessary disrespect aimed at you there from some.



LOL...don't worry mate, I'm cuddly, I roll with the punches. :lol:


----------

